# Davidoff Cigar and Scotch Tasting - Atlanta - June 18th



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

If anyone is interested. I'm going to try and attend this event. The Tinderbox in Atlanta is hosting a Davidoff event at the River Room in Vinings, GA starting at 8 PM.

River Room Restaurant & Tavern 
4401 Northside Pkwy NW
Atlanta, GA 30327

(404) 233-5455

The Davidoff Tasting cigars are being offered as well as a sampling of Scotch through the Restaurant.

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?pos=-779

The event is priced at $75/person includes Dinner, cigars, and Scotch.

Contact the River Room directly to reserve a seating.

Ji


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice - sounds like great fun! It will be a cold day in hell before something like this is held in the Republic of Kalifornia though.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

might be time to move out to the East Coast Ted... at least for June 18th.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm looking into moving someday ... but Atlanta is not on my list. You folks have pollen counts down there that are off the charts. I'd probably have to give up smoking ... and possibly even breathing during the Spring. :hn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah it does get pretty bad down here for a few months. We're going through a second wave right now.. I have my coughing/sneezing fits and move on.. But you're right sometimes the air does feel really thick and heavy.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Tonight's the night and this is the menu. I'm looking forward to this. Me and five of my buddies. I thought it was a scotch tasting. wondering if that changed.

Cigar and Steak Night - June 18
GREAT FATHER'S DAY GIFT IDEA!!! Join us for "Steak and Cigar Night on the Patio". The evening includes a prix fixe menu paired with wine as well as cognac and cigar tastings. This month we will feature Davidoff Cigar Tastings. Additionally, fine cigars will be available for purchase that evening. Seating is limited and reservations are required

The Menu:

Experience the good life…

First Course
Steakhouse Caesar Salad
Buttermilk Onion Rings

Second Course
20 ounce Cowboy Ribeye Steak
Wedge Cut Fries
Broccoli au Gratin

Third Course
Dark Chocolate Cannoli

Cigar & Cognac Tasting
Davidoff
Provided by Tinder Box - Lenox
Featured wine - Jacob’s Creek Cabernet Sauvignon
Fine cigars also available for purchase that evening
Seating is limited. Reservations Required.
404.233.5455
River Room Restaurant – 4403 Northside Parkway – Atlanta, GA 30327


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Ji,

Previous Davidoff/Avo dinners have followed this format:

1st course, 1st cigar

2nd course, 2nd cigar

3rd course, 3rd cigar

etc. They usually have drinks prior and after and may give out smokes during that period. It all depends on how generous the Davidoff rep is feeling since it's his stock being handed out.

It's great for networking. Make some new friends!



khubli said:


> Tonight's the night and this is the menu. I'm looking forward to this. Me and five of my buddies. I thought it was a scotch tasting. wondering if that changed.
> 
> Cigar and Steak Night - June 18
> GREAT FATHER'S DAY GIFT IDEA!!! Join us for "Steak and Cigar Night on the Patio". The evening includes a prix fixe menu paired with wine as well as cognac and cigar tastings. This month we will feature Davidoff Cigar Tastings. Additionally, fine cigars will be available for purchase that evening. Seating is limited and reservations are required
> ...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> Ji,
> 
> Previous Davidoff/Avo dinners have followed this format:
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking. I'm not sure what the cigar format is other than Davidoff is doing their cigar presentation at 8 PM. We're getting there at 7 to sit down.

The plan was for them to present the volado, seco, and ligero cigars, then finish with the Gran Cru #2, but there's no telling what else they have planned. My contact from the Tinderbox will be there, so I'm sure he'll keep us informed of everything we should pay attention to.

I've been looking forward to this for a month... I'll let you know how it went tomorrow.

I smoked a Gurkha last night that turned my stomach. My stomach is still turning when I think about it. Hope everything is cool tonight.

The Short T I smoked before breakfast yesterday reminded me why I like Davidoffs so much.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Enjoy it. We had our Graycliff Event the same night of the Davidoff dinner and I missed out on the Davis. Should be fun!


----------

